# Closed: What would Jesus smoke?



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Thought that might grab your attention. Big fan of the history channel. Got me to thinking about historical figures who would have been interesting to share a smoke with. Jesus would have been cool. His humidor would never be empty! Others I would choose include in no particular order, Twain, Teddy Roosevelt, Nikolai Tesla, Frank Herbert, Robert Heinlen, Churchill of course: my list could go on forever. Anybody else care to jump in? Frank B


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I thought about this, It would have to be my Father who past away in 87. Never did a chance to just set down and enjoy a cigar and talk. Second choice, Ted Williams or Babe Ruth, now that would be a good moment.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Being a "fisher of men", I would expect he had a few "salomons" in his humidor. 

Me, I would like to smoke R&J Churchills with Osama Bin Laden.

After the cigar, I could then strangle his scrawny ass. Nothing like a good smoke and a strangle to finish off a nice day.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I like your list, especially interesting would be Tesla, would love to have a smoke with him. Athur C Clarke would be a great one too. Frank Herbert is that Mr Wizard....

Closest I 've come to a smoke with a celebrity.. Randy Jones, Cy Young winner with the SD Padres.. he likes Backwood's Smokes.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



SeanGAR said:


> Nothing like a good smoke and a strangle to finish off a nice day.


 :r

SeanGARyouareespeciallyhumoroustoday


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Marlena Dietrich

_____
rm


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

C.S. Lewis for sure. That would be amazing, he could pour his intellect upon me as he and I herf away. He's one of christian literature's most respected authors and he was a smoker!

Other than that, Doug TenNapel, one of my favorite artists/creators digs cigars and I hope to smoke with him when I see him this summer at SD comic con. He created Earthworm Jim.
-eef


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I would like to smoke with Miyamoto Musashi. He is the Samurai that wrote the book of five ringd.

I also Would like to sit and have a smoke with the old martial arts masters....

Like Anko Itosu, Chojun Miyagi, kenryo Higashiona, Sokon Machimura and Roroku


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I would smoke with my Great Uncle Virgil. He passed away before I started smoking cigars. I think of him almost every time I light up. JFK, Twain, Eleanor Roosevelt....those are a few historical people I would like to sit down and have a smoke with. Although, Eleanor fought for women's rights, I'm not sure if she would smoke with me.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

NIkki Ziering










If I'm gonna have an unrealistic fantasy, BY GOD IT'S GONNA BE TOTALLY UNREALISTIC! (And don't even tell me that's not a HISTORICAL FIGURE!)

Mind out of the gutter, now:
Buncha military figures; George S. Patton, Chesty Puller, Carlos Hathcock, (THE Marine sniper), Churchill, maybe add Rudyard Kipling, (we could b!tch about wives together!), one or two of the Xavarian Brothers from my high school, Sir Issac Newton, (created calculus just to study physics...nuff said), and of course, George Burns.



SeanGAR said:


> Nothing like a good smoke and a strangle to finish off a nice day.


Truer words were never spoken!

Scott"don'tknowmuchabouthistory"M


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



galaga said:


> I like your list, especially interesting would be Tesla, would love to have a smoke with him. Athur C Clarke would be a great one too. Frank Herbert is that Mr Wizard....
> 
> Closest I 've come to a smoke with a celebrity.. Randy Jones, Cy Young winner with the SD Padres.. he likes Backwood's Smokes.


Galaga, do seem to recall Mr Wizard's last name was Herbert but am referring to the author of the Dune books.On reflection Mr Wizard would have been entertaining and enlightening as well. Frank B


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Jesus would be so great to have a smoke with. After that I would like to have a smoke with my Grandfather when he was in his 30's. He died about five years ago. Then in no order, Mother Theresa, Frank Herbert, John Lennon, Tolkein, Ghandi, and so many others.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Patton, Locke, Reagan, Hitler, Jesus, Newton, Darwin (to get his take on his own theory now that science has progressed), Marx (He will go tag-team with Hitler against me and Patton), Socrates, Einstein, da Vinci, Jefferson, Franklin, Eiffel, George W (just want to see if he says "nucular" in private company, or if it is a tactic to bring him closer to "middle America"), and that Min-ron fellow


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Oh yeah...can't forget about Archie Bunker


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I'd like to smoke a Stogie with the whole crew on the Satellite of Love, from the TV Show Mystery Science Theater 3000- but if I can choose only one member it'd be Tom Servo. That's be great!
-eef


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

For me it would be a mix of different cultural figures.

First off would be Sinatra..... man now that would be a freakin' HERF!! Nobody messes with the Chairman, it would be fun to sit down and just shoot the sh*t with him. That would be an honor.

Second Hitler, now I know that some might have a problem with that but you still gotta admit that he was a big part of History.

Lastly would be my Grandfather, as he was a smoker and died when I was very young. I miss him.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Judging from my avatar Jesus herfed Monte #2's.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

First...My dad and grandfathers. Would love to ask the thousands of questions I've thought of since they passed

Second...Cosmo Kramer


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



catfishm2 said:


> First...My dad and grandfathers. Would love to ask the thousands of questions I've thought of since they passed
> 
> Second...Cosmo Kramer


My dad,passed 12 years ago last month,Chesty Puller and how about this guy?


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I have no idea. Has anybody asked God?


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



MocoBird said:


> I have no idea. Has anybody asked God?


Never could get him try cigars... he was always a Skoal man...


----------



## StevenG (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



MocoBird said:


> I have no idea. Has anybody asked God?


OK... a pastor's point of view.
I think it would be a TRINIdad... get it? 

"No high like the Lord on HIGH"


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

my dad. it's been less than a year, and many, many times have i wanted to pick up the phone and BS with him, tell him how _my_ son is doing, etc.

other than that, i don't have a clue. maybe since this is fictional, i'd like to meet the next "bill gates" type, then i'd ask him what he's working on and if he needs any backing?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

All you knuckleheads I've never met on this forum. May the Lord God Allmighty protect you! :fu


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



kansashat said:


> All you knuckleheads I've never met on this forum. May the Lord God Allmighty protect you! :fu


My work is never done... sigh...

Of course you take a lot of my time Hat!!! :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I'd like to smoke with Sigmund Freud, as, not only was he a genius (bah! Screw Jung! LOL) he was also a big fan of the cigar, to the tune of 20-plus a day, by all accounts!!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



eef said:


> I'd like to smoke a Stogie with the whole crew on the Satellite of Love, from the TV Show Mystery Science Theater 3000- but if I can choose only one member it'd be Tom Servo. That's be great!
> -eef


Cool! I'll take Crow!


----------



## BayouDawg (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



God said:


> ...he was always a Skoal man...


LOL! Skoal Brother!

bd


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Jesus would be great. 5,000 Gorillas could herf 5 PSD4's.

I would go with Churchill, FDR, Groucho Marx and George Burns. Figure I'd learn a lot.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



horrorview said:


> I'd like to smoke with Sigmund Freud, as, not only was he a genius (bah! Screw Jung! LOL) he was also a big fan of the cigar, to the tune of 20-plus a day, by all accounts!!


Yea....I've burned a few with ole Freud. Man's always got a cigar in hand


----------



## friendoofop (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



eef said:


> I'd like to smoke a Stogie with the whole crew on the Satellite of Love, from the TV Show Mystery Science Theater 3000- but if I can choose only one member it'd be Tom Servo. That's be great!
> -eef


Would you have to watch a bad movie with them?

_THE PACKERS WON THE SUPERBOWL!!!_


----------



## HavanaMike (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Dean Martin - The King of Cool.

Cigars: Now that's amore!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

The guys in Vaudeville all used to hang out at a certain restaraunt - The name escapes me at the moment.. But to sit at a table with those guys and B.S - That would be amazing..


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Groucho
George Burns
Churchill
Patton
King Arthur
King Henry VIII
Billy the Kid
JD Rockefeller
Frank and Sammy and Dino


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



MocoBird said:


> Yea....I've burned a few with ole Freud. Man's always got a cigar in hand


HAHAH! I love that figure! I have the Jesus one from the same company. He is hangin' out on my desk with Leatherface and Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Jesus would smoke a Cognac flavored cigar, then a water flavored cigar, then a cognac flavored cigar again, without ever switching cigars.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I am of the same frame of mind as some others here that sitting down with one of my grandfathers would be the ultimate "herf"...only wish they were still here to indulge me. Historical figures or celebrities? A few that came to mind:

Richard Nixon
Wild Bill Hickock
George Custer
Jim Morrison
Erwin Rommel
Robert DeNiro


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Scott M said:


> NIkki Ziering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was with you Scott. All the way until you took you mind out of the gutter. That's where you lost me.

jason


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I'd be honored to have a smoke with either Thomas Edison or Henry Ford, without them who knows where we would be today.

-Joe


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Jsabbi01 said:


> I'd be honored to have a smoke with either Thomas Edison or Henry Ford, without them who knows where we would be today.
> 
> -Joe


Since I'm broadcasting, I think I would like to also have a smoke with Mr. Edison. Also: Jack Buck, Edward R. Morrow & Wolfman Jack. Just for fun, Terry Bradshaw, Jerry Sienfeld or Winston Churchhill.

:ms NCRM


----------



## LOKI (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

ERWIN ROMMEL 
PATTON
CHARLES MANSON
SATAN
BTW not all of us believe


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Monica Lewinsky


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



radar said:


> Monica Lewinsky


Would ya smoke? :w


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Sooner or later.


----------



## Artoud (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

"Heinlen"...though the great author would probably prefer it be spelled the way he did--"Heinlein", would definitely be on my list. So would Ayn Rand--though smoking with her would probably be like getting a spanking (what was that about Freud...  )?

I'd love to spend the evening on the balcony in Boston with Spader and Crane (OK, contemporary fictional history).

Mark Twain, hands down, would be the best son of a bitch to smoke with ever. I doubt you'd stop laughing sardonically from the moment you lit--and Jesus knows he smoked like a fiend.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

JOHNNY CASH and EDGAR CAYCE.......we would just smoke and talk about when "THE MAN" comes back around.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

MO the Man!
crap ... he's not dead, just a legend!

let's see ...

Churchill
Morrison - (although we probably wouldn't smoke cigars)
The Rat Pack
Arturo Fuente
Twain
Morrison - (oops, dang short term memory loss!)
The Three Stooges


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Definently swishers....

or maybe peach philles...no swishers, jesus was pretty down to earth and seemed to know how to kick it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



smokinmojo said:


> JOHNNY CASH and EDGAR CAYCE.......we would just smoke and talk about when "THE MAN" comes back around.


JOhnny Cash....good call!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Sam Clemons
Edward R. Murrow
Jack Kennedy
Karl Barth
Thomas Aquinas
Edgar Degas
GK Chesterton
JRR Tolkien & CS Lewis
Lady Bird Johnson
(although not dead yet...) JPII as a young priest


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I think that the J-man would smoke Our, er...My Father's!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Holy resurrected thread Batman!!!!

I would like to smoke one with Sam Houston, Christopher Columbus, Sun Tzu, Davy Crockett, William B. Travis, Patton, Napolean, the list goes on....


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Hey - resurrecting long-dead threads - that's _my _job!

Galaxy Quest, MST 3000, and old threads - are you me or just an embodied voice from my head?

There's a more recent thread about this, too, with some interesting responses ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



bigdaddysmoker said:


> Holy resurrected thread Batman!!!!
> 
> I would like to smoke one with Sam Houston, Christopher Columbus, Sun Tzu, Davy Crockett, William B. Travis, Patton, Napolean, the list goes on....


Well I suppose it would have been more appropriate for this thread to be resurrected after three days as opposed to six years... :drum:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Tritones said:


> Hey - resurrecting long-dead threads - that's _my _job!
> 
> Galaxy Quest, MST 3000, and old threads - are you me or just an embodied voice from my head?
> 
> There's a more recent thread about this, too, with some interesting responses ...


Pardon my necromancy, but I did just pick up this great leather-bound book held together with sinew and adorned with bones...

Maybe there's a disturbance, an overlap, if you will, in the time-space continuum, and I'm simply you in another part of the multiverse.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



[email protected] said:


> Pardon my necromancy, but I did just pick up this great leather-bound book held together with sinew and adorned with bones...
> 
> Maybe there's a disturbance, an overlap, if you will, in the time-space continuum, and I'm simply you in another part of the multiverse.


dadgumm, hadn't thought of that..... :mrgreen:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

This thread is a tee-shirt just waiting to happen... *WWJS*?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



[email protected] said:


> Pardon my necromancy, but I did just pick up this great leather-bound book held together with sinew and adorned with bones...
> 
> Maybe there's a disturbance, an overlap, if you will, in the time-space continuum, and I'm simply you in another part of the multiverse.


That was my first thought as well. I was having lunch with Einstein and Arthur Dent at my favorite little cantina perched on the edge of the expanding universe. We talked about what the universe might be expanding _into_, like another universe. Maybe over there, they're debating about better immigration laws. Anyway, I tossed out this odd convergence between you and me, and we quickly pulled up the multiverse convergence app on Al's EinPhone, and there was no list of any overlap involving you and me.

You and Schenzzorelle - the third-from-the-left-in-the-back-row dancing hippo from Fantasia - showed up, but I'm sure you don't want the details of _that_ spouted around here.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Raymond Chandler, though I believe he was a pipe smoker.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Castro... A My Father..... And he would love it and be pissed he sent Pepin packing. I know He's not dead and of course he smokes CC's but still


----------



## Veritas42 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Not exactly a historical figure, but my elementary school principle always smoked a pipe. One of my reasons for joining this site was actually hoping to run into him by some random chance. It would be really cool to sit down with the guy who taught me multiplication and have a smoke now that I'm old enough. 
Other than that, Jesus would be pretty cool, but with Biblical figures I'd also like to sit down with Job. Non-Biblically, Dietrich Bonhoeffer, Royal Robbins, Tom Frost...basically a big list of theologians and climbers. I think the two groups would get along really well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



FrankB said:


> Thought that might grab your attention. Big fan of the history channel. Got me to thinking about historical figures who would have been interesting to share a smoke with. Jesus would have been cool. His humidor would never be empty! Others I would choose include in no particular order, Twain, Teddy Roosevelt, Nikolai Tesla, Frank Herbert, Robert Heinlen, Churchill of course: my list could go on forever. Anybody else care to jump in? Frank B


Jesus, Thomas Jefferson, Albert Einstein, Christopher Columbus, Leonardo DaVinci, Moses, Ronald Reagan, Dean Martin, Johnny Cash, That's my top 10 minus 1!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Tritones said:


> That was my first thought as well. I was having lunch with Einstein and Arthur Dent at my favorite little cantina perched on the edge of the expanding universe. We talked about what the universe might be expanding _into_, like another universe. Maybe over there, they're debating about better immigration laws. Anyway, I tossed out this odd convergence between you and me, and we quickly pulled up the multiverse convergence app on Al's EinPhone, and there was no list of any overlap involving you and me.
> 
> You and Schenzzorelle - the third-from-the-left-in-the-back-row dancing hippo from Fantasia - showed up, but I'm sure you don't want the details of _that_ spouted around here.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

There are multiple passages in other places as well but particularly in corinthians it is stated that you must treat your body like a temple or god will destroy you

but thats the atheist in me who's read the bible many times coming out lol

so my answer (without trying to stir any debate just saying..)

Jesus wouldn't smoke anything!

as for someone in history i would smoke with..

My grandpa on my dad's side (he died before i was born.. worked in a rubber factory and died of liver toxicity)

Neil Armstrong
Charles Darwin
Einstein
Dr. Seuss
Hugh Hefner (to talk to him about the old publication days when he used to publish stories nobody else would, not to meet fake-boobed people lol)
Ferdinand Porche
Arnold Schwarzenegger (yeah he smokes pipes too)

probably a few more


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Zogg said:


> There are multiple passages in other places as well but particularly in corinthians it is stated that you must treat your body like a temple or god will destroy you
> 
> but thats the atheist in me who's read the bible many times coming out lol
> 
> ...


Genesis 1: 29 KJV And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which [is] upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which [is] the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat.

not trying to start a holy war eep:

I would love to smoke with some literary figures like Poe, Chaucer, Shakespeare, C.S. Lewis, Milton, and such. Samuel Colt, William Wallace,


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

*DON' MESS WIT DA JESUS!*


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



bigdaddysmoker said:


> Genesis 1: 29 KJV And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which [is] upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which [is] the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat.
> 
> not trying to start a holy war eep:
> 
> I would love to smoke with some literary figures like Poe, Chaucer, Shakespeare, C.S. Lewis, Milton, and such. Samuel Colt, William Wallace,


just another way that the bible contradicts itself, plus that passage pretty much states you can eat plants, but some plants would absolutely kill you outright if you even tried to eat or smoke them so it's sort of a vague passage

chaucer would be fun to smoke with lol


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Zogg said:


> just another way that the bible contradicts itself, plus that passage pretty much states you can eat plants, but some plants would absolutely kill you outright if you even tried to eat or smoke them so it's sort of a vague passage


Can I ask you a question? Does the rule about no discussion of religion on this forum only apply to others or do you think it applies to you as well?

Unlike your take on the Bible, imho it isn't possible to take the following rule out of context or misunderstand its literal intent and meaning.

*4. Religious/Political Threads or Post*
We are all mature adults but when dealing with these two subjects there will never be a good outcome, so for this reason Religious/Political discussions are NOT allowed. End of discussion.

While you are not technically speaking of a particular religion the Bible itself is the fundamental doctrine of many a persons religion. While the discussion of the Bible itself may not qualify for a violation of rule #4 above I do have to believe you are getting close.

I am not offended or angry or trying to be a jerk, I guess I just don't know why you feel the need to "go there" on a forum developed for the discussion of cigars?


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

i think its fun!!!! i think jesus would somke the best of the best(aperantly a bhk 52! ) and i like my jesus in a tuxedo t-shirt. because it says im formal, but i like to party!!!!!! or as our friends in the south like to call him, hesus!!!!! man its fun to be drunk!!! no offense anybody, but i like to party.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Tritones said:


> That was my first thought as well. I was having lunch with Einstein and Arthur Dent at my favorite little cantina perched on the edge of the expanding universe. We talked about what the universe might be expanding _into_, like another universe. Maybe over there, they're debating about better immigration laws. Anyway, I tossed out this odd convergence between you and me, and we quickly pulled up the multiverse convergence app on Al's EinPhone, and there was no list of any overlap involving you and me.
> 
> You and Schenzzorelle - the third-from-the-left-in-the-back-row dancing hippo from Fantasia - showed up, but I'm sure you don't want the details of _that_ spouted around here.


+1 thats all i got.... damn thats awesome... if i had any idea what was going on here it would be that much better but i have to keep one eye closed to see what im typing. but seriously, i almost pissed myself reading this for some reason!!!:flame::smokin:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



tpharkman said:


> Can I ask you a question? Does the rule about no discussion of religion on this forum only apply to others or do you think it applies to you as well?
> 
> Unlike your take on the Bible, imho it isn't possible to take the following rule out of context or misunderstand its literal intent and meaning.
> 
> ...


the thread name has jesus in it, i think i didnt start anything, i could easily turn that around and say i was offended by the fact that the title assumes jesus existed in the first place, but i didnt. so i don't think the discussion should even begin. im done with this thread to avoid any unnecessary crap. I swear sometimes people just need to argue about it. i replied to the post in my own answer "hey i think he wouldnt smoke anything" seemed reasonable enough?

Aren't you also contributing by the subtle jab stating that i "took it out of context or meaning" <--paraphrased

If i was agreeing with your stance would you have even made that post? are you more offended by me "breaking a forum rule" or disagreeing with you?

I say we all stfu and leave it be. People can be so thin skinned it's friggin' ridiculous.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Zogg said:


> the thread name has jesus in it, i think i didnt start anything, i could easily turn that around and say i was offended by the fact that the title assumes jesus existed in the first place, but i didnt. so i don't think the discussion should even begin. im done with this thread to avoid any unnecessary crap. I swear sometimes people just need to argue about it. i replied to the post in my own answer "hey i think he wouldnt smoke anything" seemed reasonable enough?
> 
> Aren't you also contributing by the subtle jab stating that i "took it out of context or meaning" <--paraphrased
> 
> ...


Sorry Paul but I read this thread earlier and was thinking along the same lines as Thad. There can be no good outcome here & your comments that I have put in bold certainly do not help.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Zogg said:


> the thread name has jesus in it, i think i didnt start anything, i could easily turn that around and say i was offended by the fact that the title assumes jesus existed in the first place, but i didnt. so i don't think the discussion should even begin. im done with this thread to avoid any unnecessary crap. I swear sometimes people just need to argue about it. i replied to the post in my own answer "hey i think he wouldnt smoke anything" seemed reasonable enough?
> 
> Aren't you also contributing by the subtle jab stating that i "took it out of context or meaning" <--paraphrased
> 
> ...


_Thad is most likely offended and justly so. I know i am offended!!!
This is no place for your atheist rants!!! Any more than it is the place for me to preach Sunday Mass!But that's not really the point right now more than the rules you are breaking. You are in a community full of people. That i would hope you respected as well as liked. Kindly adhere to the rules of the forum and stop offending the people whom you wish to call your friends!!!!!_:kev::kev::kev::kev::kev:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

gonna edit this out and be the bigger man and just say im pulling out of the thread with no other comment.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Zogg said:


> This is no place for anyones rants. I haven't ranted, Merely replied to a post.
> Once again.. i didn't intend to bring up religion any more than putting Jesus in the title of the thread and replying to it did. People replying to me quoting the bible is more direct than anything I did, and if i did anything beyond what the thread had already done - my bad. I'm the last person to try and start a religious argument as this is always how they end, everyone seems to get butthurt for one reason or another which is why my general reaction to any religious anything is "Hey whatever, just keep doing whatever you want"
> 
> so like i said, everyone shush up, stop replying to me, delete all these posts, whatever. i'm saddened by how quick people are to accuse someone in these replies, especially on this board of all things.
> ...


_If you need to take a break then that's just what you should do. Don't look for any provocation before you do. The name Jesus in the title thread breaks no rules . It has been here since 2005 religious discussions on the other hand do break the rules._ _*You have failed to prove your case i remain unconvinced!*_
ainkiller:ainkiller:ainkiller:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Zogg said:


> gonna edit this out *and be the bigger man* and just say im pulling out of the thread with no other comment.


A bigger man would not feel the need to make such a comment..


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



asmartbull said:


> A bigger man would not feel the need to make such a comment..


yes and no cause otherwise people would just keep replying to it

(great now i posted again lol) but i see your point


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Zogg said:


> yes and no cause otherwise people would just keep replying to it
> 
> (great now i posted again lol) but i see your point


Paul
When I started reading this post this AM, I kept thinking, "it's only a matter of time, before this goes sideways. Well it made it a few pages.
I am a free speech guy.......except on forums like this....
What starts out as a disagreement, gets into a p*ssing contest pretty quick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

My daddy used to say before he left this shitty world!
" Never discuss politics nor Religion it is rude as you never know whom you might offend"
Of course this applies to any situation where you don't know where the other/others stand.
If everyone is on the same pages i see no harm in it.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I think i was mostly offended at being singled out a bit, though im sure i brought it on myself a little, my original post had no malicious intend and, in my opinion, was just replying to the thread, but hey.. sometimes people disagree.. so ill agree to disagree and admit i was an ass by getting so defensive about it. In the end its just a bunch of text on the internet


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Zogg said:


> I think i was mostly offended at being singled out a bit, though im sure i brought it on myself a little, my original post had no malicious intend and, in my opinion, was just replying to the thread, but hey.. sometimes people disagree.. so ill agree to disagree and admit i was an ass by getting so defensive about it. In the end its just a bunch of text on the internet


Well try to think about it this way. When you say GOD doesn't exist you are attacking peoples beliefs. Sort of like calling someones Father a bum. But if they disagree with you it really isn't the same thing. Because your beliefs are not of the spiritual kind. But rather in science so in essence no real harm done. You see what i am saying?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I'm a believer and work in a church and all that, but Zogg has the right of it. To him, saying Jesus would have a bottomless humidor, etc. is offensive to his disbelief and personal/logical convictions, whereas his statements concerning Jesus's existence or about supposed biblical contradictions are offensive to my beliefs. Just because he does not have spiritual beliefs does not mean that he shouldn't take offense on something that doesn't follow his reasoning.

Both sides need to remain neutral on this. No offense to you, Paul, but you stirred the pot, intentionally or not. Others trying to defend their beliefs should be less zealous - less like Peter, more like the J-man. I think the idea behind the thread is a fun one! It should be devoid of discourse and approached light-heartedly. The internet is a terrible place to argue, anyway.

Take it to PMs if you must, but I highly suggest we forgive each other, put aside our prickly differences, and embrace what we share in common...or love of the leaf! We are BOTL's, right?

(I'm such a bi-partisan)


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I have no clue but if Chuck Norris goes to heaven then I am sure it will be what Chuck is smoking. I need to to find out what Chuck smokes and buy one its gotta be good.


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Sorry guys this is my second post in this thread. I did not read the post just posted a joke. When it does come to religion a lot of people can get offended. I have no reason to make fun of those that believe in something even if I disagree. I am a believer but I also have friends who are not and believe in other things. 
As far as historical figures or other future historical people in seriousness the following people below would be interesting to smoke a cigar with:

Ronald Regan

George Burns (not a historical figure but would be fun)

Albert Einstein

A lot of different historical figures in the field of psychology 

Bill Gates (Already a historical figure in my mind along with Steve)

JFK (I would just want to convince him to not ban the Cuban cigars in America)

Old Timers (The ones that have served in the military and listen to their stories)

Obama (I would try to outline things about economy but would not be able to finish the smoke as I would probably get frustrated).

George W. Bush (I have a lot of questions and would probably thank him for coming to Virginia Tech (my college) during the worse school shooting in history.) 

Bo Jackson (Historical figure in sports. Discussion man I loved watching you play football and baseball. How did the Cincinnati Bangles career ending injury affect you? Why were you the best player in Tecmo Bowl (video game on Nintendo)? 

Probably the most intersting future historical figure to smoke with would be Ray Kurzweil (A historical figure in the future for sure. Discussion you are a smart guy but is the singularity really near? Please explain. Why does Bill Gates pay you so much just to be beside him during lectures? So we are headed towards putting chips in our body and we will never die? Please explain more to me. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_kurtzweil


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



gravebelly said:


> I have no clue but if Chuck Norris goes to heaven then I am sure it will be what Chuck is smoking. I need to to find out what Chuck smokes and buy one its gotta be good.


Chuck actually has (had?) a cigar out called Lone Wolf that he made in conjunction with Jim Belushi. Yup, that's right.

Never had one, though. Sad day.


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I say jesus would smoke Opus X or straight Cohibas all day


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

This is a pretty easy one!

Since there wasn't any Baccy in that neck of the woods!...He and His were Brothers of the GREEN Leaf!...From whence it came!! :rotfl:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



tpharkman said:


> I am not offended or angry or trying to be a jerk, I guess I just don't know why you feel the need to "go there" on a forum developed for the discussion of cigars?


Just to reiterate my point in public so as not to be misunderstood. Your opinions did not offend or anger me in anyway. I am quite used to people disagreeing with me on many things so my skin is pretty thick. I am also very founded in what I believe and everyone has the absolute right to form their own opinion.

Having you subtract from my ring guage doesn't even bother me because you have expressed that you felt you were unfairly called out. It was your absolute right to subtract from my reputation level for doing so. IMHO Mentioning the name of Jesus isn't a religious conversation. It has been well documented in history that a man named Jesus did exist and did live on this earth. On the other hand, sharing your thoughts about the Bible, positive or negative as they may have been, could be construed as a religious conversation and I simply pointed that out to you.

Back to topic: I would like to smoke with Martin Luther King (courageous), Harry Truman (accountable), Mark Twain (storyteller), and King Solomon (wise).

I think it would be an interesting group.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Thad
He hit your RG !
No need for that.....

So much for him being the bigger man


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

First my list would include everyone above me here and will continue as long as I can---With no further ado my signature please ---------------------V


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Thad i hit your R/G as well!:wave:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

And so did I-----


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



gravebelly said:


> I have no clue but if Chuck Norris goes to heaven then I am sure it will be what Chuck is smoking. I need to to find out what Chuck smokes and buy one its gotta be good.


Isn't Chuck affiliated with a cigar brand called Lone Wolf?....I used to see those advertised in CI's catalog all the time, and I thought I read in the copy he has a hand in it. I never tried one, but here's the link:

LONE WOLF CIGARS


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

well..as long as we're discussing our dream herf, I think it would've been a blast to start off with a great steak dinner with Jackie Gleason, Orson Welles(as long as didn't select Paul Masson as the dinner wine) and Babe Ruth, then, after dessert, we'd all schlep on over to the lounge for after dinner drinks and cigars with the entire Monty Python troupe and Lewis Carroll(anyone that could come up with something like Alice in Wonderland must be an experience to have a chat with), topped off, of course, by Marilyn Monroe singing Happy Birthday to me.

I don't think I'd enjoy a smoke with Tesla, cuz he'd probly try to zap my cigar to another dimension while I was smoking it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Quite the thread here and I remember seeing it for the first time and thought better to just skip it and not read it but curiosity being what it is...got me.

My initial thought when I read the Subject was that somebody is going to read it and be a bit offended...why? Because religion is important and it is a way of life for those who follow those beliefs. There are things in this world that are sacrosanct and to tread on that is like somebody going up to your wife, mother or some other important member of your family and joking around about them. I remember one poor guy about 20 years ago who thought he was being funny and joking around at work and said...."your wife looks like she'd be a good lay"....I broke his jaw on the spot and probably not the smart thing to do when I was so immature and didn't handle things very well.

I'm sure that the OP wasn't looking for trouble and probably found it to be a non issue....however maybe in the future ( as was posted per the rules here about religion ) it's a good idea to refrain from using Deity as a means to an end to try and be funny or elicit responses. To 'ding' somebodys RG because of something said on this just shows the immaturity I talked about and nobody wins in this case.

IMO Jesus wouldn't smoke anything because his interests are spiritual and have nothing to do with earthly matters...even if somebody makes a touchdown and spikes the football...hits a home run... wins a Grammy/Oscar and other nonsensical awards.

Let's tend to things that are positive in nature and leave those things that tend to have "land mines" alone so we aren't evaluating each others beliefs in a negative way. My 2 cents.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

This discussion has no place on a cigar forum. It clearly both violates the rules and demonstrates why such rules exist.

Please shut this down, gentlemen.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

we could just self edit out the religious posts and argumentative as well.....

but Chuck Norris would be cool. And Confucius as well as Plato, Aristotle, Socrates and so forth.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Andyman said:


> The guys in Vaudeville all used to hang out at a certain restaraunt - The name escapes me at the moment.. But to sit at a table with those guys and B.S - That would be amazing..


That would be awesome, I know a lot of the silent stars chose a restaurant in LA called Musso and Franks. That would be cool to smoke a stoag with Chaplin and some of the other greats.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well try to think about it this way. When you say GOD doesn't exist you are attacking peoples beliefs. Sort of like calling someones Father a bum. But if they disagree with you it really isn't the same thing. Because your beliefs are not of the spiritual kind. But rather in science so in essence no real harm done. You see what i am saying?


and saying he does offends me, it goes on and on forever.

i think Cigary had the only neutral, sensible post in here of all of us.

We're all human and we all get offended for stupid reasons. And we all disagree. Time for this thread to end..


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

The members who responded in the first 50 posts, from 2005, had no problem keeping the thread on target. They understood the direction it needed to go without getting involved in religious debate, as they knew full well the potential for disputes.

Fast forward 6 years, and I only read a handfull of posts, out of as many, related to its intent.

Lessons can be learned from those past members, most of whom are no longer with us, but who understood. Seems, we still have a ways to go, to get back there.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Gary, great job as always and a good point Dave. Lets think of how great this this community is and how far we have come and look forward to what we can do to make it better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Cigary said:


> Quite the thread here and I remember seeing it for the first time and thought better to just skip it and not read it but curiosity being what it is...got me.
> 
> My initial thought when I read the Subject was that somebody is going to read it and be a bit offended...why? Because religion is important and it is a way of life for those who follow those beliefs. There are things in this world that are sacrosanct and to tread on that is like somebody going up to your wife, mother or some other important member of your family and joking around about them. I remember one poor guy about 20 years ago who thought he was being funny and joking around at work and said...."your wife looks like she'd be a good lay"....I broke his jaw on the spot and probably not the smart thing to do when I was so immature and didn't handle things very well.
> 
> ...


Well said my brother well said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well said my brother well said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


Actually Gary was more verbose but I think Blaylock had the most succinct view. This forum still has some ways to go when it comes to maturity compared to the older members. The active members are the ones purely responsible for that becoming a reality again.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

I would have to agree, even being one who started it.. I have a bit of a short temper (being bipolar) and to give a little perspective i was *15* when this thread was started, and while i let myself get out of hand i've done my best to contribute to the site in every other post i make and can attribute this to "bein' a dumb youngin' "


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Tashaz said:


> Actually Gary was more verbose but I think Blaylock had the most succinct view. This forum still has some ways to go when it comes to maturity compared to the older members. The active members are the ones purely responsible for that becoming a reality again.


Verbose? Why I oughta write you a novel on the effects of prolixity and garrulousness...:fish::tease:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

According to what is written in God's word, we all know as with the 'wine', Jesus would not smoke a cigar. Being clean of sin, or any of our vices we partake of in the flesh was part of his purpose while walking the earth. Being our example when it comes to these vices, hoping to at least instill the common sense of not doing them at all or at least in moderation.

But, if we were enjoying cigars at the wedding, and as he turned the water into wine, he would surely turn any average, man made, hand rolled stick into divinely created, heavenly rolled cigars. And to everyone their own personal favorite. Their would be an abundance of Ashton's, Liga's, Camacho's, Montecristo's, La Flor Dominicana's, Padilla's, Perodmo's, Gurkha's, Opus X, Padron Family, Autro Fuente's, Cohiba's, CAO's, or whatever stick you most enjoyed this far.

So don't be to disappointed if Jesus would not share a cigar with you. Like the wine, he would have no problem seeing to it that at least you had the best. ray2: :angel: :amen:


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*



Zogg said:


> just another way that the bible contradicts itself, plus that passage pretty much states you can eat plants, but some plants would absolutely kill you outright if you even tried to eat or smoke them so it's sort of a vague passage


I think this strays far enough into the realm of fact for me to correct it without offending anyone. The statement about giving all herbs to man was made directly to Adam, before the fall of man. At that time, it was true, however after man fell, God caused the ground to produce thorns, ect, and presumably all other plants which are harmful to man.

Just to clarify, I am, as my title espouses, a "heathern" who deconverted at age 17, but it's still possible for one such as myself to reason about something I don't believe to be necessarily true, just as one could about something universally accepted to be fictional (Lord of the Rings, ect.).

I do find that people are capable of having civil discussions about politics and religion, it's just not easy. All involved parties must maintain an honest focus on the truth, not on convincing the other parties, which goes against human nature when one feels strongly about a topic. Being face-to-face and enjoying a few good cigars are incredibly conducive to such discussion.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: What would Jesus smoke?*

Bottom line is Religion and Political discussions are not permitted here.

This thread has "run its course"; and I don't see any reason to keep it alive any longer.

Closed!


----------

